# PALMER Reviews



## Ethan Grotheer (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys,
I grew up watching videos of Eichler taking all sorts of critters with a Palmer Recurve on Tv and Dvds, and always thought it would be awesome to own one for myself one day.

I actually build longbows and prefer them, but I got the recurve itch recently and got a really sweet deal on a Palmer Legend. I'm counting down the hours until it arrives in the mail. 

I wondered if anyone here could give me personal experience with the bows and what to expect with performance, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Call Tom Clum at RMS GEAR in Denver. That is one of his favorites, and he loves talking to folks. He would be the best person I know to give you the answers you are searching for.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

I had only good experience with Mike Palmer , others dont.
I had his top of the line modell a few years ago.
Very good wooden recurve.Solid design with decent speed.
Grip was not the best for me.
Like his two bolt per limb system a lot.


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

I had several Palmer recurves over the years, no carbon, single carbon and double carbon limbs. All performed and shot very well for me. The double carbon was a fast shooting bow although it was a bit louder. I bought all of mine used and never had any issues with them and therefore never had to deal directly with Mike Palmer. It's somewhat common knowledge that Mike doesn't have the most outgoing personality and can be somewhat difficult to deal with. I witnessed his charming personality 1st hand at his booth at ETAR this year. Several people including me were looking at his bows on the rack and he wouldn't get up off his chair to speak to anyone.


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

I hear a lot of good things about his bows so you are most likely going to like your new bow.

I used to live about 15 miles from him and I made the mistake of stopping by one day to check out his bows and talk with him.
He wouldn't let me shoot anything and acted like I was really bothering him. I spent some time talking with his very nice wife,cant remember her name,but for some reason I ended up ordering one of his bows. I will never know why after the way he acted towards me. Anyway well after the bows due date I could never get him to commit again when my bow would be ready. After about two months past the due date I got my deposit back and never talked to him again.


----------



## Ethan Grotheer (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah,
I did some research lastnight and there seems to be a common theme of there being a 50/50 experience with customer service, but, I bought this bow used anyhow. So far, it seems that everyone agrees that these bows are shooters for sure!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Bought a used one years ago and would buy another if the right opportunity came up. I've owned lots of bows...and it was a favorite. Rick.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I've owned three or four risers and about 6 pair of limbs. At the time I would pick a bow I planned to use for bow season in April and shoot it all summer with a showdown with the bow I used the previous year in August. One particular Palmer won three years straight. That was what drove the search for a very similar back up bow and the multiple Palmers. While all shot well, none shot like the first one. 

The one thing I found and it was 100% reliable across the Palmers I had was tip width. As the tip width got smaller the performance got better. Im sure I have notes somewhere but they roughly ran from just over a 1/2" wide to over 7/8".


----------

